# Can you remove decals from 2016 Diverge smartweld?



## peterthomas (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm considering getting a Diverge Dsw for commuting and some general riding. I was wondering if it's possible to remove the large specialized decals from the downtube to make it less appealing to thieves. 

Anyone know if it's possible? Seems like it might be since I think the black frame is anodised. 

Thanks
Pete


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Even without the stickers, it will still be a nice bike. Why wouldn't it still be enticing to thieves.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

agree with bruin...
If leaving the bike outside, unattended and even locked, best to ride a beater and not something with a $1K frame. Thieves will take it if the wrong environment.
Good luck


----------



## peterthomas (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure - the risk depends on where you're leaving it really.

Anyway, if anyone knows if you can remove them it would be much appreciated.


----------

